# Windows 7: Das Ende von Vista und XP? - Vorschau auf den 13-seitigen Megatest in PCGH 11/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Windows 7: Das Ende von Vista und XP? - Vorschau auf den 13-seitigen Megatest in PCGH 11/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Windows 7: Das Ende von Vista und XP? - Vorschau auf den 13-seitigen Megatest in PCGH 11/2009


----------



## Funkybrother (7. Oktober 2009)

Wann ist der Test denn jetzt in der PCGH?? 11/09 oder 12/09?? Unter dem Bild steht nämlich 12/09 aber im Text 11/09.

MFG

Funkybrother


----------



## AMD1800MHz (7. Oktober 2009)

Funkybrother schrieb:


> Wann ist der Test denn jetzt in der PCGH?? 11/09 oder 12/09?? Unter dem Bild steht nämlich 12/09 aber im Text 11/09.
> 
> MFG
> 
> Funkybrother




Hi Funkybrother,
ich hab das Heft schon Daheim liegen. Der Test ist im aktuellen Heft zu finden, also 11/09.

Gruß


----------



## Lochti (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe jetzt Windows 7 Familienpack Bestellt ! Update , egal aber Günstig !Mir fehlt zum Schluß immer noch ein system , das gleiche ich mit Vista aus !


----------



## Ramrod (7. Oktober 2009)

Und was soll der Schrott mit den Bildern hier?
Die kann doch keine Sau lesen in der schlechten Qualität


----------



## unterseebotski (7. Oktober 2009)

Ramrod schrieb:


> Und was soll der Schrott mit den Bildern hier?
> Die kann doch keine Sau lesen in der schlechten Qualität



...Scherzkeks.
Du sollst Dir natürlich das Heft kaufen. Dieser Beitrag soll Dich nur auf den Bericht geil machen...


----------



## Ramrod (7. Oktober 2009)

also mich machen eigenlich nur schöne Frauen geil, so nen möchtegern Text wie hier, da hab Ich eher Angst das er schrumpfen wird.


----------



## Vision-Modding (7. Oktober 2009)

Ramrod schrieb:


> also mich machen eigenlich nur schöne Frauen geil, so nen möchtegern Text wie hier, da hab Ich eher Angst das er schrumpfen wird.







( Tschuldigung , aber das made my morning xD )


----------



## Sentionline007 (7. Oktober 2009)

Sofern mir bisher bekannt, ist 7 nur einen hauch schneller als Vista, wenn überhaupt. Mit XP gar nicht zu vergleichen.

Mit dem erscheinen des SP2 in einigen Jahren für Win7 kann ich ja mal wieder einen Blick riskieren. Die Beta alleine hat mich nicht überzeugt. Überall klikibunti und so ziemlich alles animiert. Wirkte mir zu albern. Kein Grund für mich den Artikel lesen zu wollen, denn bisher ist ja fast alles bekannt.

Wenn D3D11 Konsolen kommen, dann ist 7 natürlich interessant 

mfg


----------



## Soulja110 (7. Oktober 2009)

ich habs mir damals im sommer vorbestellt. werde aber nicht sofort umsteigen. erst wenn ich ende des jahres meinen neuen rechner zusammenstelle, kommt dann gleich win7 drauf. also ich hab bisher von jedem den ich kenne nur gutes über win7 gehört. selbst unser admin in der firma der eigentlich xp fan ist, findet win7 sehr gut.


----------



## HerrWu (7. Oktober 2009)

Seid wann lernt MS was dazu?
Also wenn man mich fragen würde, würde ich sagen die haben das Vista nur zwischengeschoben um nochmal ab zu kassieren. Hätte doch kein Mensch Vista gekauft wenn er wüsste das ein Win7 kommt. 
Aber so was darf man ja nicht laut sagen, sonst ist man ja gleich ein Ketzer und Verschwörer. 
Geld, Geld, Geld, das ist die Devise. Leider


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (7. Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 ist das beste Windows ever. Ich hatte noch nie ein so stabiles Windows. Wenn ich da nur an meine Windows XP Zeiten denke.
Andauernt Bluescreens und Fehlermeldungen. Windows 7 lief von Anfang an super und ohne Probleme auf meinem Laptop und PC und das seit knappen 2 Monaten, seit dem haben ich noch keinen Bluescreen gesehen.
Einfach super was MS da abgeliefert hat, kann jedem nur empfehlen auf 7 zu wechseln und wem der Style nicht gefällt kann ihn ja auf den alten umstellen. Allgemein ist es meiner Meinung nach eh Schwachsinn nur wegen der Oberfläche, die sich ja ändern lässt, nicht auf ein neues OS umzusteigen.


----------



## Mr Bo (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab seit Ende Juli Win7x64 (RTM)auf meinem Rechner, und Vista mittlerweilen runter geschmissen. Ein wirklich klasse stabiles Betriebssystem, welches ich sogar auf Uraltrechnen installieren kann (wenn auch nur als Spaß) aber es läuft auch dort.
Selbst das Mediacenter, das bei uns oft genutzt wird, macht Dank Dolby Surround und Videotext noch mehr Spaß. Und HDTV Empfang ist Dank aktueller Treiber nun auch möglich.

Das einzige was ich ein wenig schade finde, ist die Tatsache, das Benchmarks allesamt weniger Punkte ausspucken. Selbst Vantage unter Vista gibt mehr Points, aber im Spiel ist das natürlich hinfällig....


----------



## SnakeByte (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass Win7 das Ende für Vista und XP bedeutet. Sicher wird für XP irgendwann der Support eingestellt, aber da es eine Menge Leute illegal benutzen, wird die das sowieso nicht stören - denn die machen ja keine Updates 

Es wird aber definitiv welche geben die ihr XP einmotten und sich ein Win7 holen, entweder weil sie sich jetzt eine DX11-Karte holen oder weil sie vielleicht mehr Speicher einbauen möchten. Man kann das alles auch mit Vista kriegen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist Vista sowas wie Win ME und Win7 sowas wie XP: erstmal was ausprobieren und dann in der nächsten Version vieles besser machen. Und ich vertrete die Meinung, dass MS die User erhört hat und entsprechend die richtigen Schrauben angezogen hat. Allein die Tatsache dass sich DX10 eigentlich nur in Form von Hardware durchgesetzt hat, sagt schon alles über Vista aus.

Wer eben weiterhin Vista und XP benutzen möchte, soll das tun. Ich für meinen Teil nehme Win7 und nur auf der Hardware die Win7 einfach nicht packt noch XP.


----------



## einblumentopf (7. Oktober 2009)

> gnädiger ausgedrückt: Vista war nur ein Schritt auf dem Weg zu Windows 7



Was ist denn das für ein Gewäsch? Der einzige Grund warum Vista von Anfang an wie Blei in den Regalen lag war ganz klar, das es von den Medien, zu Unrecht wie ich finde, gnadenlos runter gemacht wurde. Das es langsamer läuft als der Vorgänger, von vor 6 Jahren hätte sich jeder eigentlich denken können. Immerhin hat sicher der PC Markt in den Jahren rasant entwickelt und tat es auch im darauf folgenden Jahr noch, so das spätestens 1 Jahr später Vista butterweich lief. Verglichen mit dem Chaosstart von XP 2001, war Vista die reinste Offenbarung an Stabilität - das sollte vllt. auch mal erwähnt werden. Von wegen ein Zwischenschritt zu Windows 7, wäre Vista nicht von Anfang an so nieder gemacht worden, wäre der Marketinggag "Windows 7" (Build 6.1) nie nötig gewesen, und all das was jetzt als ach so toll angepriesen wird, hätte locker als Service Pack nachgereicht werden können... Für mich ist Windows 7 einfach nur eine Lachnummer, wenn es irgendwann einmal irgendwelche Vorteile bringen sollte, außer das es Aufgrund von ein beim Systemstart jetzt nicht mehr geladenen Diensten etwas schneller läuft, denke ich vllt. über einen Umstieg nach. Derzeit sehe ich da aber absolut keinen Bedarf.


----------



## myu (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich benutze Win7 x64 jetzt schon knapp 2 Monate und bin vom ersten Tag hell auf begeistert. Vista fand ich jetzt zwar nicht wirklich schlecht, aber Win7 fühlt sich subjektiv DEUTLICH flotter an (Programmstart, ...).

Pluspunkte sammelt es auch mit vielen kleinen Verbesserungen - bei vielen Sachen braucht man effektiv weniger Klicks/Zeit (z.B. editieren von ID3-Tags gleich im Ordnerfenster, in Textverarbeitung sofortiges Umschalten bei Neuauswahl der Schriftgröße, ...)

Der RAM-Verbrauch ist aber identisch mit Vista x64 (knapp über 1GB), für betagte Hardware also trotz der guten Performance nur bei ausreichend Hauptspeicher empfehlenswert.

mfg


----------



## Darth (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Aus für XP wird es eventuell im Heimbereich sein, da es wie bereits oben mehrfach erwähnt, stabil und besser ist, alleine durch die neuen Technologien die enthalten sind die in XP einfach nicht vorhanden sind.

Aber im Geschäftsbereich wird es sich noch beweisen müssen, und für spezielle Anwendungen wird es sicherlich noch länger dauern.
Wenn ich zB an diverse Siemens-Software denke, die erst jetzt so langsam mit Vista lauffähig ist, dann wird es sicherlich noch lange dauern bis diese auf 7 lauffähig sein wird.


----------



## pillepalle.ger (7. Oktober 2009)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Gewäsch? Der einzige Grund warum Vista von Anfang an wie Blei in den Regalen lag war ganz klar, das es von den Medien, zu Unrecht wie ich finde, gnadenlos runter gemacht wurde. Das es langsamer läuft als der Vorgänger, von vor 6 Jahren hätte sich jeder eigentlich denken können. Immerhin hat sicher der PC Markt in den Jahren rasant entwickelt und tat es auch im darauf folgenden Jahr noch, so das spätestens 1 Jahr später Vista butterweich lief. Verglichen mit dem Chaosstart von XP 2001, war Vista die reinste Offenbarung an Stabilität - das sollte vllt. auch mal erwähnt werden. Von wegen ein Zwischenschritt zu Windows 7, wäre Vista nicht von Anfang an so nieder gemacht worden, wäre der Marketinggag "Windows 7" (Build 6.1) nie nötig gewesen, und all das was jetzt als ach so toll angepriesen wird, hätte locker als Service Pack nachgereicht werden können... Für mich ist Windows 7 einfach nur eine Lachnummer, wenn es irgendwann einmal irgendwelche Vorteile bringen sollte, außer das es Aufgrund von ein beim Systemstart jetzt nicht mehr geladenen Diensten etwas schneller läuft, denke ich vllt. über einen Umstieg nach. Derzeit sehe ich da aber absolut keinen Bedarf.



Seh ich auch so. 

Bei mir läuft Win7 nicht so gut. Ich hab nun schon einige Builds auch die Final ausprobiert. Bei mir ist das problem das das komplette Sys bei mir ruckelt, egal ob Explorer, Musik oder Spiele. Ich denk mal das liegt an meiner Hardware das irgend was nicht klappt.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2009)

Also mit Windows 7 das Ende von Vista und XP zu deuten, finde ich jetzt arg übertrieben. Ich werde mein XP noch bis Windows 8 nutzen und Windows 7 auslassen.


----------



## midnight (7. Oktober 2009)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Gewäsch? Der einzige Grund warum Vista von Anfang an wie Blei in den Regalen lag war ganz klar, das es von den Medien, zu Unrecht wie ich finde, gnadenlos runter gemacht wurde. Das es langsamer läuft als der Vorgänger, von vor 6 Jahren hätte sich jeder eigentlich denken können. Immerhin hat sicher der PC Markt in den Jahren rasant entwickelt und tat es auch im darauf folgenden Jahr noch, so das spätestens 1 Jahr später Vista butterweich lief. Verglichen mit dem Chaosstart von XP 2001, war Vista die reinste Offenbarung an Stabilität - das sollte vllt. auch mal erwähnt werden. Von wegen ein Zwischenschritt zu Windows 7, wäre Vista nicht von Anfang an so nieder gemacht worden, wäre der Marketinggag "Windows 7" (Build 6.1) nie nötig gewesen, und all das was jetzt als ach so toll angepriesen wird, hätte locker als Service Pack nachgereicht werden können... Für mich ist Windows 7 einfach nur eine Lachnummer, wenn es irgendwann einmal irgendwelche Vorteile bringen sollte, außer das es Aufgrund von ein beim Systemstart jetzt nicht mehr geladenen Diensten etwas schneller läuft, denke ich vllt. über einen Umstieg nach. Derzeit sehe ich da aber absolut keinen Bedarf.


100% Ack!

Ich hatte Windows Vista mehr oder minder von Anfang an und es lief prima. Aber jeder, wirklich jeder hackte darauf herum, dass es viel zu langsam sei und nicht stabil und was weiß ich nicht allles. Selber ausprobierts hats aber keiner.
Ich muss zugeben ich nutze jetzt auch 7. Ich kriege es halt kostenlos und testen wollte ich es auf jeden Fall mal. Die Änderungen zu Vista sind nett, ein bisschen schneller ist es auch, aber wenn ich es wirklich kaufen müsste würde ich bei Vista bleiben.
Ich finds halt schon ein wenig affig das hier jeder 7 in den Himmel lobt und dann feststellt, dass es nichts weiter als ein Update zu Vista ist (6.1).

so far


----------



## Dark_Eagle (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin von XP auf 7 gewecheselt und muss sagen ein traum! Hab das gefühl das so ziemlich alles schneller läuft. Vor allem wenn man mehrere Sachen zu gleich macht! Wenn ich unter XP n video kovertiert hab und gleich zeitig Surfen wollte R-U-C-K-E-L. Unter 7 kein Problem. Und es sind alle einstellungen selbsterklärend oder da wo sie zu XP zeiten waren! Hab mal bei ner Freundin probiert n Netzwerkproblem unter Vista zu beheben... (hab aufgegeben)


----------



## Sauerland (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann mich der Meinung von "einblumentopf" und "midnight" nur anschließen.

Ich nutze Windows seit Version 1.0 und bin seit etwas mehr als 1 Jahr mit Windows Vista Business 32bit am Arbeiten. Wobei die Betonung auf Arbeiten liegt.

Selbstverständlich hab ich mir auch die Testversion von 7 installiert, kann aber keine gravierenden Unterschiede zu Vista erkennen, die einen Preis von 115,- € begründen.

Vista läüft bei mir stabil und das dürfte wohl das wichtigste für ein Betriebssystem sein. Hinzu kommt, dass meine Hardware mit dieser Version auch zusammen arbeitet. 

Würde ich jetzt auf Windows 7 wechseln, dann käme allenfalls das 64bit in betracht (wegen der Zukunftsaussichten) und dann bräuchte ich natürlich wieder entsprechend neue Hardware, insbesondere einen Scanner, was die Sache noch teurer macht. Dabei weis ich dann aber noch nicht mal, ob meine ganze Software überhaupt mit Windows 7 zusammen arbeitet. Klar das ein neues Viren/Firewallprogramm erforderlich ist, aber das darf man eh jedes Jahr neu investieren.

Also ich sehe an dem neuen Windows nichts, was so inzeressant oder wichtig ist, dass ich dafür den Preis zahlen müsste. Vielmehr darf man sich als nicht Profi sogar noch ein E-Mail Programm anschaffen bzw. sich auf ein neues einstellen, weil in Windows 7 keins mehr gratis dabei ist (Outlook-Express fehlt).

Für Powerspieler mag ja vielleicht DX11 als wichtige Neuerung im Raum stehen, aber mal Hand aufs Herz, wieviele Powerspieler gibt es und ist es wirklich der große durchbruch. NVidia schlägt da zur Zeit ja ganz andere Töne an.

Ich sehe für einen wechsel auf Windows 7 keine große Notwenigkeit. 

Nach meiner Meinung hätte Microsoft die wenigen Verbesserungen auch als Updates in Vista einbauen können, nur würde man damit natürlich nicht so viel verdienen, wie mit einem neuen Windows 7.

Stellt ihr euch vor einer solchen Anschaffung nicht die Frage, brauche ich ein neues Windows das 10Sek. schneller Bootet und mir dafür bestenfalls 85,-€ kostet?

Gruß Sauerland


----------



## Sauerland (7. Oktober 2009)

Dark_Eagle schrieb:


> Ich bin von XP auf 7 gewecheselt und muss sagen ein traum! Hab das gefühl das so ziemlich alles schneller läuft. Vor allem wenn man mehrere Sachen zu gleich macht! Wenn ich unter XP n video kovertiert hab und gleich zeitig Surfen wollte R-U-C-K-E-L. Unter 7 kein Problem. Und es sind alle einstellungen selbsterklärend oder da wo sie zu XP zeiten waren! Hab mal bei ner Freundin probiert n Netzwerkproblem unter Vista zu beheben... (hab aufgegeben)


 
@Dark_Eagle

Es gibt bei jedem Windows spezielle Probleme.

Aber die Wahrheit ist doch auch, wieviele Leute arbeiten mit einem echten Netzwerk, wobei die Einrichtung eines solchen schon erhebliche Erfahrungen voraussetzt.

Mit einem Rechner übers WLAN mal eben in Netz gehen, das sollte doch für erfahrene User seit XP kein großes Problem darstellen, umsomehr als das die meisten guten Provieder hierfür sogar entsprechende Arbeitsanweisungen zur Verfügung stellen (Netcologne macht dies sehr ausführlich und bei der Telekom hab ichs auch gesehen).

Klar, wenn du gleich mehrere Rechner zusammen als echtes Netztwerk aufsellen willst, dann ist das mit erheblicher Arbeit verbunden, aber ist dies wirklich bei Windows 7 einfacher, ich glaubs nicht.

Was ich gelesen habe, ist alleine die Aussage das man mit Windows 7 angeblich einfacher ins Netz kommen soll. Ja, dass ist eine Aussage von MS$, aber die Arbeitsanweisungen dazu hab ich bisher in keiner Windowshilfe gefunden. Eigentlich sollte das aber eine Hilfe zu einem Betriebssystem bieten.



Gruß Sauerland


----------



## antigavur (7. Oktober 2009)

ulkig wie die vista user versuchen ihr betriebssystem schön zu reden...windows 7 ist ja mal in allen belangen haushoch überlegen auch wenn es auf dem selben kern basiert. ich habe vista sage und schreibe 2 tage benutzt damals...viel zu träge, ständige pop-ups, scheiss aussehen uvm...

windows 7 64bit benutzt ich jetzt 8 tage schon und bin geflasht, so geil hätts ichs mir im leben nicht vorgestellt. aussehen, performance, übersicht, optionenvielfalt....einfach nur traumhaft.

ich danke xp für die 7 jahre geimeinsame mitarbeit. xp war das beste betriebssystem allerzeiten jetzt ist es W7...

paar sachen wie z.B. die pixeligen videos müssen verbessert werden. aber im grossen und ganzen das erste windows mit so wenigen bugs.


----------



## Fiona (7. Oktober 2009)

PCGH-System schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Windows 7: Das Ende von Vista und XP? - Vorschau auf den 13-seitigen Megatest in PCGH 11/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ihr Jounalisten seit schon echt witzig, erst macht ihr Vista schon lange vor seinem Erscheinen so madig, das es keiner mehr kaufen will, obwohl kaum einer davon wirklich Ahnung hat und jetzt jubelt ihr Win 7 der artig hoch, das es schon misstrauisch macht.....was bekommt ihr denn so dafür ? 

Win 7 mag ja wirklich besser und schneller, sicherer und schöner sein, doch es ist nur ein Betriebssystem, mehr nicht !


----------



## Sauerland (7. Oktober 2009)

antigavur schrieb:


> ulkig wie die vista user versuchen ihr betriebssystem schön zu reden...windows 7 ist ja mal in allen belangen haushoch überlegen auch wenn es auf dem selben kern basiert. ich habe vista sage und schreibe 2 tage benutzt damals...viel zu träge, ständige pop-ups, scheiss aussehen uvm...
> 
> windows 7 64bit benutzt ich jetzt 8 tage schon und bin geflasht, so geil hätts ichs mir im leben nicht vorgestellt. aussehen, performance, übersicht, optionenvielfalt....einfach nur traumhaft.
> 
> ...


 
@ antigavur

Dein Beitrag ist ja sehr interessant, nur was sagt us der eigentlich.

Du hast Vista ganze 2 Tage ausprobiert und es als schrott bezeichnet. Jetzt hast du Windows 7 8 Tage am laufen und bezeichnest es als das Betriebssystem?

Das find ich schon toll.

Da gibt es Leute, die *Arbeiten* ernsthaft mit Vista über Monate hinweg (und zwar mit allen Updates und SPs) und geben dann ihren Kommentar dazu ab, was du schon nach 2 Tagen kannst?

Schau dir mal genauer an, was seit erscheinen von Vista alles alleine durch die SPs verbessert wurde. Selbst in der PCGH wurde über die Vorteile geschrieben. Da wurde erheblich an der Performance gearbeitet, die dich ja so gestört hat.

Wenn Windows 7 soviele Vorteile gegenüber Vista hat, dann zähl sie mal auf.

10 Sek. schnelle Booten, o.k. das ist ein Vorteil für jeden User der CC spielt, kann er doch 10 Sek. schneller Ballern. Aber sowas als Vorteil zu bezeichnen.
Die UserControll bei Vista kann man sich genauso anpassen, wenn man dann auf Sicherheit verzichten will. Hierbei stellt sich aber doch die Frage, ist das wirklich Vorteilhaft, wenn ein nicht erfahrener User damit hantiert. Wie kommen wohl sonst die ganzen Bootnetzte und Spamschleudern zustande.

Wer so mit einem Betriebssystem spielt, der darf sich dann nicht in den Foren darüber auslassen, dass er sein System immer wieder neu aufsetzen muss, weil er sich wieder einmal einen Virus eingehandelt hat. Offensichtlich wird hierbei ganz bewußt vergessen, dass Sicherheitssoftware Ressourcen benötigt, die das System leider auch ausbremsen können. Das ist auch bei Windows 7 der Fall.

Wie immer im Leben soll jeder mit seiner eigenen Erfahrung glücklich werden, ich gebe hier deshalb auch nur meine Meinung als langwieriger Vista Benutzer ab.


Gruß Sauerland

Übrigens möchte ich noch nachtragen, dass es MS$ sich hat nicht nehmen lassen, interessante Dinge welche in XP und Vista als Gratisbeilage vorhanden waren (Outlook Express wird z.B. von meiner Bekannten viel genutzt), ist in Windows 7 gestrichen. Man will ja Geld verdienen, deshalb sollen die User nun dazu bewegt werden, MS$ Onlinedienst vermehrt zu nutzen. Wie schon das BSI gesagt hat, liegen dann die Daten bei MS$ und so läßt es sich halt einfacher spionieren Der NSA sei dank. Ich möchte zumindest nicht, dass ein Fremder auf meine Briefe oder E-Mail so einfach zugriff hat und verzichte daher auf diverse noch Gratis Angebote ala Google, MS$ mit entsprechendem Speicherplatz auf deren Rechnern.


----------



## T-MAXX (7. Oktober 2009)

Auf meinem neuen Notebook MSI VR705, die Serie mit T4200 und 8200M Grafik und 17", läuft Windows 7 U x64 einfach nur geil. Wehe ich installiere vista u x64, dann läuft es spürbar langsamer. Also ist Windows 7 doch ein kleiner Fortschritt gegenüber Vista. Viele reden immer, das Windows 7 das SP3 für Vista sei. Dem Hype kann ich nicht zustimmen.
Akku läuft länger, oder besser gesagt verbraucht weniger.

Windows 7 U x64 kommt bei mir jedenfalls auf den Zettel.


----------



## berjahn (7. Oktober 2009)

genaus so . benutze vista64 von anfang an  bis her keine probleme gehabt. Win 7 ist ein vista update um mehr Geld zuverdienen , in meinen Augen.


----------



## berjahn (7. Oktober 2009)

genaus so . benutze vista64 von anfang an  bis her keine probleme gehabt. Win 7 ist ein vista update um mehr Geld zuverdienen , in meinen Augen.
Kommentar zu midnight, wollte damit nur sagen  hast voll kommen recht


----------



## Avatarxyz (7. Oktober 2009)

antigavur schrieb:


> ulkig wie die vista user versuchen ihr betriebssystem schön zu reden...windows 7 ist ja mal in allen belangen haushoch überlegen auch wenn es auf dem selben kern basiert. ich habe vista sage und schreibe 2 tage benutzt damals...viel zu träge, ständige pop-ups, scheiss aussehen uvm...
> 
> paar sachen wie z.B. die pixeligen videos müssen verbessert werden. aber im grossen und ganzen das erste windows mit so wenigen bugs.




Ich nutze Vista seit erscheinen und bin damit bis jetzt ganz gut gefahren. Wenige Probleme, wenige Abstürze und es lief hardware, die habe ich unter XP nie zum laufen gebracht.
XP war bei der Einführung eine Katastrophe, da ging erstmal nicht viel, aber Windows ME hat einen ja abgehärtet und somit war XP besser.
Man kann Vista übrigens auch seinen eigenen Bedürfnissen anpassen, aber ich denke das hast Du nicht gemacht, in 2 Tagen auch etwas viel verlangt.

Früher oder später werde ich sicherlich auch zu Windows 7 wechseln, aber das hat noch Zeit, denn die riesigen Vorteile habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen.
Ich finde es "ulkig" wie Windows 7 in den Himmel gelobt wird, abwarten was daraus wird. Und XP war auch nur praktisch, weil man es schnell installieren konnte, wenn mal wieder einer das OS aus unkenntnis zerschossen hat. Passierte bei Vista wesentlich seltener, woran das nur liegt... 
Da ich generell den Entwicklungen aufgeschlossen bin, warte ich mal wie sich Windows 7 macht. Und eine Beurteilung wird sicher länger dauern als 2 Tage. Außerdem lief bis jetzt nur ein OS bei M$ so lange und das war XP, normal kommen die Entwicklungen schneller und es war zu erwarten dass was neues kommt.



Sauerland schrieb:


> @ antigavur
> 
> Wer so mit einem Betriebssystem spielt, der darf sich dann nicht in den Foren darüber auslassen, dass er sein System immer wieder neu aufsetzen muss, weil er sich wieder einmal einen Virus eingehandelt hat. Offensichtlich wird hierbei ganz bewußt vergessen, dass Sicherheitssoftware Ressourcen benötigt, die das System leider auch ausbremsen können. Das ist auch bei Windows 7 der Fall.



Sowas kenne ich irgendwoher, und jeder will dass einem geholfen wird, da ja nichts falsch gemacht wurde, außer klick klick... Bei Vista wurde es erheblich ruhiger, mal sehen wie es bei Windows 7 wird.


----------



## drachenorden (7. Oktober 2009)

Langfristig stellt die Veröffentlichung von Windows 7 sicher das Ende von Vista und XP dar - zumindest, bis Windows 8 erscheint 

Ganz ernsthaft: sofern das jeweilige Betriebssystem stabil läuft, besteht kein Grund für einen überstürzten Wechsel - die vielen Sicherheitsaspekte, die angeführt werden, mögen teilweise ja begründbar sein ... sofern sich jedoch das individuelle Nutzerverhalten nicht ändert, nützt auch das "sicherste und beste Betriebssystem", um wieder mal die unzähligen Werbeversprechen für Windows 7 anzuführen, überhaupt nichts ...

Einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterläßt Windows 7 ohne Zweifel und für aktuelle Hardware fast schon Pflicht - im Gegenzug kann ich allerdings keine negativen Punkte zu Vista (x64) finden, läuft ebenso stabil und verläßlich ...


----------



## Zeph4r (7. Oktober 2009)

antigavur schrieb:


> ulkig wie die vista user versuchen ihr betriebssystem schön zu reden...windows 7 ist ja mal in allen belangen haushoch überlegen auch wenn es auf dem selben kern basiert. ich habe vista sage und schreibe 2 tage benutzt damals...viel zu träge, ständige pop-ups, scheiss aussehen uvm...


Aha sage und schreibe 2 Tage......das heisst doch schonmal was.....
Ja woran lag das denn nicht Kreativ genug.......XP Vertrottelt.....
Immer wieder diese Kindergarten Kinnics hier


----------



## spieler994 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin *Gothic Spieler (spiele natürlich auch andere Sachen, aber..)*, habe Win XP, VISTA 64 und WIN 7 RCA 64 auf 2 Rechnern installiert. 

1. AMD Phenom ..955.., ATI 4890, 8 GB RAM, 

2. Core2Duo 8600, Geforce 285, 8 GB RAM

Und glaubt mir die Erfahrungen mit diesen "6" Systemen und den 3 Gothic's sind zur Zeit sehr vielfältig. 

*Und nein, ich würde in der Übergangszeit ganz bestimmt kein OS blauäugig vom Rechner werfen - nein ganz bestimmt nicht. *

Unter WIN 7 und einer NVIDIA- Karte bekommt man G1 und G2 nicht zum laufen.  
Unter Win XP und der ATI 4890 macht G2 nicht wirklich Spaß. 
Unter Vista und Win 7 laufen die Introfilme von G2 NdR mal und mal wieder nicht.

Meine Einstellung zu OS's - ich lasse sie so lange oben, bis es aus technischen Gründen halt nicht mehr geht. In der heutigen Zeit mit den riesigen Festplatten ja nun wirklich kein Problem. 

Das ist nur ein kleiner Auszug - es gibt ja manigfaltige Spiele - und leider auch viel zu viel Technik - und keine davon ist so richtig genormt. 
Jeder Hersteller kocht vermutlich sein eigenes Süppchen.....


----------



## Elektro (7. Oktober 2009)

Hm, also ich weiss nicht, alle reden von Windows 7 als Vista Killer. Ich habe auf meinem Lappi Vista 32 Business und habe mir zum vergleich mal den RC von Windows 7 gezogen. für mich ist Windows 7 nur ein Vista SE wie damals bei Windows 98. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht die riesen Vorteile gesehen. Und auf meine beiden anderen Rechnern, bleibt Windows XP aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen drauf. Windows 7 wird für mich erst Interresant mit neuer Hardware und das auch nur wegen der RAM unterstützung in der 64 Bit Version.

Aber wir werden es ja alle erleben, das wir früher oder später umsteigen müssen.


----------



## Axel12 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ein Wechsel zu Win 7 kommt nicht in Frage, weil ich mir erst Vista UE 64 bit zugelegt habe und die Preise für die Updates einfach zu Hoch sind (siehe Alternate)


----------



## Sauerland (8. Oktober 2009)

Tja und wenn man sich dann auch noch den 13 Seiten langen Bericht in der neuen PCGH anschaut, dann kann man nur zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Windows 7 nur etwas für PowerPlayer ist.

Die Unterschiede zu Vista sind den Benchmarks entsprechend so gering, dass Sie mit Sicherheit keine 100,-€ lohnen.

Aber wie auch immer, jeder soll mit seiner meinung glücklich werden.


Gruß Sauerland


----------



## Hancock (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab zuerst die Beta drauf gehabt, dann den RC und dank MSDNAA bin ich jetz auch schon glücklicher Besitzer einer finalen Version und muss sagen, ich bin begeistert! Noch nicht einmal abgeschmiert und die Programm-Kompatibilität wird auch jeden Tag besser. Das erste Windows, bei dem man nicht auf das erste Service Pack warten muss!


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich fand den Test gut aber bei einer Sache muss ich etwas meckern.

Wieso wurde Neverwinter Nights in Version 1.69 getestet?

Diesen Patch gibt es offiziell gar nicht für die deutsche Version.

Die 1.68 läuft übrigens ohne Adminrechte.


----------

